

Suggest HN: what do you think about the UX of HN   - gsivil

I have joined Hacker News only a few months ago, but I am already totally addicted to it.
I find the minimalistic layout really great. 
The priority that is given to text over images and video is remarkable. I have even noticed that some posts linked to videos do not attract any attention.<p>There are some minor suggestions that I would like to share with you:<p>- The orange asterisk is of the same color as the headline box and some times my eyes are making it unconsciously difficult to locate my post(not many)<p>- I usually have the site minimized all the time but I want to check (I told you that I am getting addicted to it) if somebody has replied to my posts. It would be interesting if the minimized tab was showing the karma number and refresh itself once in a while.<p>- I find the background having a very close color to the text and it makes reading a bit problematic<p>- The down-voted comments literally cannot be distinguished from the background. I understand that this is a choice of the administrators, but what do you think?<p>With respect,<p>gsivil
======
lukifer
I love HN's less-is-more interface, but there are a couple things I would
like, in a perfect world:

\- There's no way to change a vote on an article or comment. (Misclicks
happen.)

\- I would love love love a way to flag an article or comment for later review
(similar to reddit's "saved" feature).

~~~
_delirium
Articles you upvote get automatically "saved" under
news.ycombinator.com/saved?id=your_uid_here (there's a link from your profile
page).

I think not separating "upvote" and "save" is on purpose, to try to encourage
people to only upvote stuff they'd actually want to save also, but I may be
reading too much into that.

------
corin_
The topic you're looking for is

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=363>

------
devmonk
"The orange asterisk is of the same color as the headline box"

This annoys me at times, too. Maybe grey would be better.

"and refresh itself once in a while"

Only if it did it without meta-refresh. Meta-refresh would be evil.

"I find the background having a very close color to the text and it makes
reading a bit problematic"

Only for the OP's post, for me. The rest is fine. I think the OP's post is a
little harder to read, but I don't mind much, as it is like that to
distinguish it from the comments. The OP's post is typically not as
interesting to most as the comments, which is why it is grey.

"The down-voted comments literally cannot be distinguished from the
background."

If you want to read it, highlight it. I don't mind this one.

Basically, I like it the way it is for the most part. I really dislike what
others have tried to do with it, which I think is a good sign.

------
cheald
I love how HN feels, for the most part. The only issues I have are that the
nav is a little opaque (I only recently discovered that "threads" is my recent
conversations) and the edit profile is hard to understand in places (what is
"showdead"?). I like that the UI doesn't get in the way of the actual meat-
and-potatoes, though.

------
malandrew
I love the less is more interface as well, but recently it's come to the point
where there are too many stories and I need to start filtering out those that
I shouldn't be spending time reading but make for guilty pleasures.

The tech crunch gossip articles while interesting and a quick read I know I
should go without.

I think anyone actually working on a startup on here would agree that it'd be
beneficial to just see those articles that are useful for founders (user
acquisition, lifestyle management, scaling, user experience, etc.)

I also think it would be great for each user to set their own from page
threshold. Someone who is mildly busy may want to see the top 100 articles per
day while someone who is very busy may only want to see the top 20 per day.

I think the ability to follow topics and people like Quora does is also very
valuable.

------
crasshopper
I don't like the lack of down-voting. If you're afraid of good things being
down-voted too soon, why don't you do a nonlinear transformation from the
number of down-voters to the negative score?

* example: until the 10th downvote, none of the downvotes count

* example: based upon a similarity score of people's upvotes, look for broad-based support for downvotes

Prospect Theory implies we need downvotes.

------
s_m
My one UX qualm is that the "Sign in with OpenID" button is the last thing to
load on the login/create-an-account page, and there's no alt text so you don't
know it's coming until it's there. I doubt I'm the only person who was
frustrated at the prospect of having to create yet another u/p, even if a few
seconds' wait dispelled that frustration.

------
guynamedloren
I believe goal with the down-voting and shade adjustments is to "shun" the
down-voted comments, such that they are given much less visibility, thus much
less priority, over comments that offer value to the community. Brilliant, if
you ask me.

------
templaedhel
Perhaps instead of an astrix color change, highlight your comments with a
slighly different background color. For me it's not the color, but the size of
the astrix.

------
J3L2404
I agree on the minimal layout being great, and on your points

1\. You can change the color of the title bar with enough karma (50 I think)

2\. Notifo will send you an email alert when a response to your comment is
posted <http://notifo.com/hackernews>

3/4. If you highlight the text as if to copy, then you can read it

~~~
gsivil
1\. I like the orange for the title bar. But I still think that the orange
asterisk is not so easy to spot.

2\. Receiving emails for the responses it a bit annoying. (We have Facebook
playing the "Big Notifier" role in our inboxes I am afraid so as to have
patience for another one :))

3/4: You are right and this is exactly what I do sometimes. But marking text
so as to read it is still a bit inconvenient

